# dec 5 cincinnati



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

travis and i left the public landing a little before 8 and headed down river in search of some bait at the ferry took a little while as they were kinda scattered , i think we were a little early ended up with about a dozen shad and headed down to the fern bank areachecked out a deep hole there and marked some fish and put the lines out but got nothing so we moved across river where theres some current breaks in about30-35ft of water and we picked up a 15lb blue and then a 12lb channel and that was it for that spot, so we headed up river to another spot where we marked a bunch of fish but picked up nothing
up river again and came across a nice ledge with a big tree at the bottom of it where we marked two big fish right on the bottom of it and travis pulled in a 25lb blue and a little later had another fish on but lost him. after that we tried a couple more spots and ended with just the three fish in the boat. so at least its starting to get a little better again.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish guys, gotta love the winter bite lots a fun for sure you had to have decent current also saw the river was like 28 foot, buddy of mine is going out of Tanners on Sunday.....................Doc


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice catch!!! I'd love to catch some winter blues.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice job, definately have to work for em right now!


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

bnt55 said:


> Nice job, definately have to work for em right now!


ain't that the truth that was the best i've had in a month


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I know you like those Monsters a fine rod holder indeed, Steve hit a home run with those 0-33 degree ones...............Doc


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice fish. any updates since the 5th?


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

the following Saturday i went out and caught 3 fish. one 20lb blue a 29lb blue and channel had to other runs but lost em. the 26th and 27th i went out and caught nothing on either day. heading out tomorrow and probably Saturday


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

those are some good cats, great size for this time of year. thanks for sharing,


----------

